# [SOLVED] When MS stops supporting XP will others too?



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

When MS stops supporting MSE for XP users, will AVG, Avira & Avast copycat that, and also switch exclusively to antivirusing only Win7 or later?

If not, which is the Least intrusive Free AV to switch my two R52 laptops to:
Avira, Avast or AVG?

(the laptops are XP, and using mostly Firefox, even though IE is resident)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

I would imagine they will support their product but I doubt it will be too much longer than Microsoft.

I would highly recommend you upgrade to either Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 as support for XP ends* April of this year*. This will mean you will no longer receive security updates or OS patches from Microsoft.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

We can only guess. And even if you ask each company directly, you may not get a direct answer.

I would imagine each company will take their own view on how long to continue supporting an outdated operating system, but I'm sure most will continue to support XP well past April of this year when support for most people using XP will end. Support for Windows XP from MS will continue for companies willing to pay for an extended support contract.

Here is an example post from an AVG rep
AVG End Of Support For Windows XP | AVG Forums

How many companies still support Windows 2000? Windows ME? Windows 98?
When did the various AV stop supporting the previous legacy OS? There might be something to glean from answers to those questions, with regards to who will continue to support XP and for how long.

XP is over 12 years old, and the bad guys are sitting on a pile of exploits just waiting for MS to stop patching XP. The smart move is to migrate to at least Windows 7 while you can.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

When an OS creator stops support for an OS this tends to act as a signal to software suppliers that they need to consider doing the same. You can hardly expect them to do otherwise. Supporting multiple older operating systems is a burden for software suppliers and it is particularly difficult for AV software. And with the OS no longer being updated you have to question the effectiveness of AV software. Some of the work of such software is OS specific. At some point an AV supplier will decide that the protection provided to an OS and the market share it provides no warrants the problems it creates. At some point a new version of the software will drop support for XP (it will no longer run). Older versions will not provide updated protection and will soon no longer receive virus definition updates.

I expect that most AV suppliers will support XP well after April 2014. But don't count on how much longer.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> When MS stops supporting MSE for XP users, will AVG, Avira & Avast copycat that, and also switch exclusively to antivirusing only Win7 or later?
> 
> If not, which is the Least intrusive Free AV to switch my two R52 laptops to:
> Avira, Avast or AVG?
> ...



there really is no answer for this right now. I think some companies will use it as a selling point to get you to use their software for a couple of years. but then like any other obsolete operating system, it will get harder to find what you need. 

as far as the least intrusive antivirus, it really depends upon what is installed on the computer and the settings. one thing though, unless you purchased AVG, their terms of use for the free version is one install per household. You will not be able to use it on both laptops.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Many businesses still use XP and highly doubt they will stop using ir just because MS don't support it anymore. MS wanted businesses to upgrade to Vista when that came out but that didn't happen as much as MS thought it would.

Some businesses cant afford to upgrade everytime MS bring a new OS out. I think there will be independent hot fixes and stuff when MS stop supporting it by people who still use it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

As I stated recently in another thread, Avast still provides daily updates (Ver 4.8) for Windows 98 and above.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Hi, all & sorry for the delay.

Wow, all your responses were really informative :kool: 
I especially related to Greenbrucelee & Corday (whether realistic or not  whose comments appeal to wimps like myself :hide: whose energy & funds for dealing with rapidly changing software is rapidly dwindling.
:1mad: :1mad: :1mad: :1mad: :stop: :1mad: :1mad: :1mad: :1mad:​
What would switching to Windows7 entail, insofar as 
(1) expense, and 
(2) the Learning Curve of removing XP, then downloading/installing Win7 to my current laptops (which in past I was never successful at, since nothing ever proved to match up with printed instructions. I.E. there'd be complex/cryptic choices popping up where I'd not know how to proceed.

(3) also - I've been doing research, such as here: 
Five operating system alternatives to Windows 8 and XP | ZDNet
...and got to thinking that perhaps Linux Mint would be a solution.

But then the article seemed to be saying that Mint is now associated with Chrome. Or is it just associated, but not intertwined? In other words, assume I decide to try Linux-Mint, can I then expect at least somewhere down the road, that everything Google-related will be shoved down my throat, the way MS was once so intertwined with IE? 

If so, that would be a Red Flag for me, because I detest GoogEvil gross privacy invasion tactics, ever since its takeover by bully "globalists" who insist on tying YouTube with emails and for crying out loud, also displaying as logged-in to Gmail when I'm on the google-search site, indicative of tracking my search words (and are they also connected with wiki-answers??)

Tangential further details re: my situation:
For years I'd been forced to try out various systems (new and old) to see which has the least *in*tolerable EMFs, since I'm moderately electrosensitive. Then *finally, finally,* these R52's fit the bill for having a minimum size 15" screen that's more readable, but not SO large & powerful that the numerous pixels and high GHz speeds overwhelm me. In a nutshell, myself and other eSensitives have been guinea pigs of a high tech world, and trying to find solutions. These R52's provide a balance between tiny Netbooks (which would probably be even more tolerable than these R52s), and HUGE POWERFUL ones.

Another alternative for me (but way too expensive) would be Fit-PC2 plus Pixel-Qi video monitor (with backlights OFF) all of which is low EMF - but no guarantee of low-chemicals - not that I see.​


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> Hi, all & sorry for the delay.
> 
> Wow, all your responses were really informative :kool:
> I especially related to Greenbrucelee & Corday (whether realistic or not  whose comments appeal to wimps like myself :hide: whose energy & funds for dealing with rapidly changing software is rapidly dwindling.
> ...


You can download the windows 7 or 8 upgrade advisor and it will tell you whether your system is compatible or would need upgrading or even scrapping Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows

Obviousley there is an expense involved as most likely you would have to purchase a full retail version or buy a new system with an OEM version installed or even build your own system and buy an OEM copy with the parts.

Honestly in my opinion if your happy with the way your system runs and you like using XP then you don't need to do anything. Microsoft were going to scrap support for XP a few years ago but so many people still use it they extended the support till this year.

many people will use XP for years until nothing works on it and like I said I reckon people will make their own hotfixes for it and the software that runs on it. The old adage is true "if it aint broke then don't fix it" i.e no need to upgrade if your happy with everything.

Linux is very different to XP and you would have a harder time learning that than you would windows 7 or windows 8, if you have a spare partition on your system why not download a distro of linux and see what you think after all it is free.

I am not sure if Mint is in with google but I agree google is evil.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Eset has stated they will continue to issue updates, continue to support XP.
But of course they're not a free product.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Corday said:


> As I stated recently in another thread, Avast still provides daily updates (Ver 4.8) for Windows 98 and above.


Thanks! :ermm: Is Avast as non-intrusive as MSE? As for the latest AVG which i have now, it seems fairly unintrusive, so i'm wondering what people mean when they say it became intrusive?

Greenbrucelee, I see & appreciate your input, and may indeed choose the procrastination route, but i'm still shivering in my boots. :danger:

BTW, I have MSE on one of my thinkpads, and I have AVG on the other thinkpad. Both have IE & Firefox resident, though not necessarily latest version of IE (IE is mostly unused on either laptop.)

Tangent: Not that I don't appreciate the original geeks who created Google, but the bad guys took over. I've no doubt that soon the bad guys will take over Amazon too, as they did Google & Yahoo. So help every freedom-lover when they do that & more. Here's a *PERFECT* example of Freedom VS. Socialism - note how Jeff Bezos programmed the Comments area in a fair way, so that if XX people ThumbDown (or report something), Amazon invisibilizes just that comment PLUS enabling all fair-minded or curious people to ReVisibilize anything they wish, for their personal perusal. By comparison, the Yahoo socialist programmers enabled any Criminal Bozo to report whatever they choose, resulting in immediate deletion & 10-pt. deduction of constructive questions, just like a Kangaroo court.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> Thanks! :ermm: Is Avast as non-intrusive as MSE? [/SIZE]


It's slightly more intrusive and definition update downloads will take longer. Neither usually requires a shut down and reboot.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Masterchief, Teton, Lmiller, Sobeit, what's your opinions - lets say I consider switching to Avast on both my laptops (from AVG & MSE)?

Would that make sense in your opinions, and would it be an easy switch?

Or should I rather wait for April to see what develops?

I dread the idea of buying yet another system (for crying out loud, I already have OEM CDs containing Win2000 & WinXP both of which I never wound up installing - nor would i know how the heck to go about installing these CDs anyway.)
And I bet that Win7 will quite soon be outdated too, so then what? I'm positive I'm not alone in being ready to pull my hair out with all these changes. I don't mean geeks of course, nor teens thru 30's who haven't yet become world-weary.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Buying or building a new PC IMO is the best option here.

They are not all that expensive, and like said above there are millions of hackers that are ready to hack Windows XP after April.

Windows 7 has a 10 year support like just like Windows XP had. It won't be out dated any time. Besides most of the world now runs Windows 7. Think of it as modern day Windows XP.

That's my opinion on the subject. Upgrade the PC.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Windows XP is full of exploits, and these are going to be used by hackers in a few months. MSE definition updates will continue until 2015, and Windows 7 support will continue until 2020.

I would personally upgrade with Windows 7 or Windows 8.1.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

hmm.. so buying a laptop with Win7 installed, is more foolproof than installing an OEM Win7 on an older thinkpad?

I suspect that tiny Netbooks are most tolerable to an electrosensitive like myself (that's if it's chemical free). The problems may arise with viewing a tiny screen with dimmed vision like I have. I'm also not comfortable with their silly keyboards - in fact I even use an old LiteOn external keyboard with my thinkpads. So therein are the problems.

I.E. the screen and the keyboard.
Also, I use an old Dell mechanical mouse 
...(not wireless, and not optical)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Your old PC may not be able to run Win 7. Check it out first:

Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows

I would say going from XP to Win7 is to big of a jump. You will have problems with the drivers, I think.

Unless you have to have a lap top, get a desk top. Also you will have problems finding a new PC with Win7 installed, new PC's are coming with Win 8 installed.

BG


----------



## apograph (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

MS have moved the support for security updates from being terminated this April 2014 to July 2015, so you can all breath a small sigh of relief - so I'm reliably informed today.

On the negative side, we can't sell the upgrades in vast quantities like we planned to, but that's something i'm not too bothered about as I tend to lean more on our customers point of view rather than MS's marketing strategies.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



apograph said:


> MS have moved the support for security updates from being terminated this April 2014 to July 2015, so you can all breath a small sigh of relief - so I'm reliably informed today.
> 
> On the negative side, we can't sell the upgrades in vast quantities like we planned to, but that's something i'm not too bothered about as I tend to lean more on our customers point of view rather than MS's marketing strategies.


Support is ending for Windows XP - Microsoft Windows

2015 is MSE definition updates.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> hmm.. so buying a laptop with Win7 installed, is more foolproof than installing an OEM Win7 on an older thinkpad?
> 
> I suspect that tiny Netbooks are most tolerable to an electrosensitive like myself (that's if it's chemical free). The problems may arise with viewing a tiny screen with dimmed vision like I have. I'm also not comfortable with their silly keyboards - in fact I even use an old LiteOn external keyboard with my thinkpads. So therein are the problems.
> 
> ...


look at it this way, you cannot legally install oem win7 on an older thinkpad. oem software can only be installed on a newly built computer. it can never be installed on one that had an os installed previously. In addition if the oem came with a computer, it can never be moved to another computer.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



sobeit said:


> look at it this way, you cannot legally install oem win7 on an older thinkpad. oem software can only be installed on a newly built computer. it can never be installed on one that had an os installed previously. In addition if the oem came with a computer, it can never be moved to another computer.


:ermm: I don't get it - doesn't that smack of monopoly?  
I thought long ago, laws did away with enforced bundling?

Is there any simple article that explains all this, say, in a few paragraphs?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

It's completely fair. If you need an OS you can get a free one ala Linux (some distributions) or buy one from Apple or MS. The OEM OS is purchased with the computer and you've been given the benefit of a discount due to the makers large volume, hence it's limited to that computer, but can be reinstalled when needed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

it simple

OEM software it to be sold with a computer or hardware and once installed is linked to that hardware and can't be used on another computer.

A Retail version can only be installed on one computer but you can install it on another if you remove it from the first computer unless you have paid for multiple license keys.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

I was in midst of editing my post to add a P.S. but the Edit timed out & forced a separate post for my P.S.

P.S. to Basementgeek (or anyone):
Since you mention getting a Desktop, I'd be tempted if anyone can tell me with surety whether Fit-PC2 is free from epoxy outgassing? 

And since it requires a VDU, my next question must be:
Whether Pixel Qi stand-alone monitors are free of epoxies?

Ditto re: Any other monitor which lets you turn off the backlights, like Pixel Qi offers?

I'm saying all this, so you know what I'm up against, and why I'm always behind. Because with me, it's not just a matter of buying new electronics. I've wasted endless money already on electronics I couldn't use due to their high emissions of chemicals and/or EMFs.

*Corday, etc., are you saying i'm imagining that there used to be lawsuits about for example the enforced bundling of browsers or whatever, to operating systems? Similarly, I call this bundling, since it forces you to buy new hardware you can't live with. (Yes i'm aware of Linux, but that's a learning curve). It never fails to continuously astound me that while geeks are geniouses at being up-to-date on high-tech, yet they haven't mastered the art of viewing things from the perspective of people with disabling situations.*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> :ermm: I don't get it - doesn't that smack of monopoly?
> I thought long ago, laws did away with enforced bundling?
> 
> Is there any simple article that explains all this, say, in a few paragraphs?


no laws did away with enforced bundling if they did, there would not be so much bloatware on smart phones and new computers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

I think it was in respect of browser bundling European Union Microsoft competition case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
United States v. Microsoft Corp. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

see what microsoft says about oem. there is a comparison chart.

Windows system builder licensing for personal use


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

As far as outgassing, I think you would need to contact the manufacture and ask.

BG


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

I cannot see anything definitive on Pixel Q perhaps you can check here for info http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=vX7CBaAPnpmVEgEKrUBNEA&bvm=bv.61190604,d.ZGU
and nothing in the Fit 2 pc specs fit-PC2 specifications


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



sobeit said:


> look at it this way, you cannot legally install oem win7 on an older thinkpad. oem software can only be installed on a newly built computer. it can never be installed on one that had an os installed previously. In addition if the oem came with a computer, it can never be moved to another computer.


cannot install legally but still works for some notebooks, and online activation works even with oem on older laptops, I don't think Microsoft really cares as long as you buy a new license, they only care about making $$$. Another solution if you have a laptop with XP is to contact a Microsoft Authorized Refurbisher.


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

The only reason why they are stopping support is because sales are down so they scare people into buying. They have been promising software backward compatibility every time they release a new OS and have always failed. They are trying to push Win8.1, with win8.1 you are stuck with IE11 and some sites don't work which causes problems for some companies, Microsoft never cared about their customers only money, no support unless you pay. It's too bad that Linux is not user friendly.


----------



## fopetesl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> If not, which is the Least intrusive Free AV to switch my two R52 laptops to:
> Avira, Avast or AVG?
> (the laptops are XP, and using mostly Firefox, even though IE is resident)


Have a look at Bitdefender. The free version. Easy on system resources. Came out near top on functionality.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



fd2000 said:


> The only reason why they are stopping support is because sales are down so they scare people into buying. They have been promising software backward compatibility every time they release a new OS and have always failed. They are trying to push Win8.1, with win8.1 you are stuck with IE11 and some sites don't work which causes problems for some companies, Microsoft never cared about their customers only money, no support unless you pay. It's too bad that Linux is not user friendly.


The announcement of the drop of support of XP was made long before Windows 8 was available. And Microsoft extended the deadline for support of Microsoft Security Essentials on XP.

The big problem for backwards compatibility in an OS is not the OS itself but the older applications that did not follow the rules. Microsoft has gone to great lengths to keep older applications running on a newer OS, even when the developers did things that Microsoft explicitly warned them not to. This is expensive and a burden on support. The only way an OS can maintain complete compatibility with older software is to never change anything. That is stagnation and a quick exit from the market.

Microsoft has received much criticism for doing this, that they should let the old incompatible applications fail and thus force the developers to fix them. But Microsoft is realistic and recognizes that this probably won't happen. And so it continues.

Backward compatibility has always been a problem for Linux. Members of the Linux community acknowledge this. Developers all want to be a part of the next big innovation. Maintaining compatibility is boring and nobody wants to do that unless they are paid to do so. That doesn't happen much in the Linux world.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

MS mention stopping support about 4 years ago, although they have extended it about 3 or 4 times now, xp is not being stopped until next year now not April.


----------



## forcedmeat (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

If you're worried about xp eol, this might interest you POSready2009, which has extended support until 2019. I've tested it, and all my applications and drivers are working. The next problem we foresee is when hardware no longer supports xp, which is inevitable really. I don't like windows 7 at all, and 8, forget it. In future I'll switch to Linux permanently.

As for good free av software I would recommend ClamWin. I find Privatefirewall pretty good too, but that's not av, obviously. And it wouldn't surprise me if both were supported on xp for quite some time.

To fd2000, you can't get much more user friendly on Linux than Mint, and I've been using windows since 95. The only reason I still use xp is for my old software, so I dual boot.

But definitely look into POSready.


----------



## houndhen (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



forcedmeat said:


> To fd2000, you can't get much more user friendly on Linux than Mint, and I've been using windows since 95. The only reason I still use xp is for my old software, so I dual boot.
> 
> But definitely look into POSready.


I dual boot also with XP and PCLOS. Like forcedmeat, I hang on to Windows because of software that I run with it. I recently bought a refurbished desktop with keyboard and mouse with Windows 7 Pro already installed. They even sent along the installation disks and a new license number. It is a 64 bit seems to work fine. It was less than $300. I only had 4 GB of ram but seems fast enough that I don't plan on expanding the ram right away. I went ahead and bought new flat monitor to go with it. I am already dual booting it with the 64 bit version of PCLOS. PCLOS is what is called a rolling release - which means you won't have to re-install every 6 months to 4 years. Hope this helps. I am 70 years old and if I can do it then I figure most anyone can if they want to. You have to read a lot and you will mess up. Most of the linux forums are very helpful as well as polite and tolerant of newbies. Some linux forums can be rude but there are many more that aren't.

If you want to know more about the refurbished desktop, email me.


----------



## Sent17inel (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Minn, 
Try linux mint.


----------



## BranSys (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Like other contributors, I would suggest a dual-boot set-up with a Linux distro, such as Mint, to go with your existing XP set-up. If you are concerned about malware on your XP system, then disable all network adapters under XP and only use Linux for internet access. Even if you have no previous Linux experience, it would be very easy to start using Linux initially just for your internet applications such as, say, Firefox for your web browser and Thunderbird for your email and continue using XP for all your non-internet related applications. Data and file transfer between Linux and Windows is also straightforward, as you can mount and access your Windows (NTFS) partitions easily with a Linux file manager GUI such a Nautilus. Linux is a lot more user-friendly than it used to be and I'm sure it won't be too long before you're spending more time on Linux than XP!


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Again, thanks everyone! Sobeit I love your signature.

fopetesl, can bitdefender be enabled on both my thinkpads, easily & securely? Cuz when I used to use ZoneAlarm i had endless headaches.Sorry to be a bubble-bursting spoiler, but all I ever wanted internet for is to communicate, shop, research & youtube, rather than high-level tech or going broke on endless new systems. 

Am I an exception to the rule? Do most people these days thrive on the endless bombardment?

Further Qs:
How would the use of Returnil, with browser & docs stored externally
compare to: Using Mint & XP simultaneously? I'm not used to separate virtual worlds.

Re: Mint
I once tried Mint (10 gnome ISO demo & install)
I still have the CD but I remember turning into a Frozen Mint trying to figure out how to get back out of it and back onto my regular system. The scariest part for me, was not knowing how to navigate in & out.
How ironic for me (I used to be more comfy with DOS than Windows)

Bransys - Re: Thunderbird, how would TB compare to future Ixquick Mail?
Sadly, i've been using very unprivate yahoomail & gmail.
I got used to them for many years, since (way back then) I refused to risk Outlook which gave me zero control over privacy, thus a major pain.

Sobeit re: bundling, I'm trying to remember if MS always required buying a complete system. After all there have been 2000 & XP CDs for sale (OEM) - and I remember having read that OEM should be installable on any system. So since when have they required OS bundled mandatorily with laptop purchase?

Joe & Basement - to this day chemical disclosure is never disclosed, because MCS is a minority so nobody listens. Forget emailing them - it's greek to them. I mean you can find out info about wattage emission, but you never see TDP disclosed, nor do you see chem-outgassing disclosed. It's a non-essential specs. for sellers including Ebay & Amazon - with exceptions of con artists whom I've been burned by in the past, claiming the use of ozone chambers to outgas their wares.

NEVER again.

forcedmeat - Re: POSready - just looking at the link made me feel faint. Re: Clamwin, i've run out of energy to research because the multitude of choices above already boggle my mind. It's basically a choice of risking staying with XP combined with [???]antivirus, 
...or else using Free Mint or Free Returnil (with external storage? Right now I have a 4gb cruzer, some CD-Rs & some zip-disks),
...... or else scrambling to find an affordable, EMF/chem-free Win7 system.
..........am I missing anything?


----------



## big_george (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Here's one possible solution I came up with for myself some may find useful.

I am a very happy user of XP Pro on a Dell Inspiron 530 laptop I bought in 2009.

Recently, I bought a Lenovo laptop with Windows 8 already installed to get ready for...whatever.

For the uninitiated, Windows 8 is the most user-unfriendly operating system ever. Drivers for some hardware--including printers--simply do not exist, and the accent seems to be almost entirely on fun and games. Windows 8 will not install older versions of Word and Office (pre-2009, I believe).

Having said that, I will tell you that there are several compatibility mode programs and other ways to install programs like Word 2000 and FrontPage 2002 (and many other older non-Microsoft programs, as well) and they will work perfectly. Been there and to my great surprise, did that, and I'm not a techie. ALSO: "Classic Shell" allows you to create the familiar desktop and use Windows 8 very much like Windows XP or 7. These things go a long way to get you back into a productive mode and better state of mind pretty quickly!

Now, for the main part of the solution, also known as "Who cares when Microsoft pulls the plug on XP support?"

IF you use your computer for a lot of functions that do NOT absolutely require you to be online, the plan is to use your XP computer 100% for offline stuff. When you acquire a Windows 8 computer, use that one just for must-be-online stuff.

At first, you might think it sounds cumbersome. But when you give it a shot, it's really quite easy. I use a KVM switch to use the same mouse and keyboard for either one along with an A/B multi-plug hub to plug in a few things like portable drives, including one 1TB one exclusively for backups - for both computers. I continue to use my favorite "old" programs on the XP computer and do not worry about viruses or other Internet bad stuff.

And for the crowd that says "Are you so cheap that you just won't upgrade to a new version of Word?" my answer is this: it's not a matter of cheap. I use Word to write very simple things, such as the rare actual letter or note I need to send by snail mail, and that has not changed since 2000. I don't need a gazillion bells and whistles so why should I shell out a lot for stuff I just don't need?

Hope this helps those whose computing situations are similar to mine.


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

G'day Folks,

Seems that you may be concerned about the support, end of life issue for Windows XP SP3, well here are some interesting articles that might change all your minds with the reported April 8, 2014 date.

1. read this please - Microsoft keeps chipping away at Windows XP's end-of-life deadline Amid the backpedalling on security updates, will Microsoft stick to its April 8 deadline, or is July 2015 the new XP cut-off date?

2. Interesting that Microsoft still has links and information to download XP SP3 - Windows XP Service Pack 3 Network Installation Package for IT Professionals and Developers 

3. Estimates show that there are at least 39% of Users still using Win XP SP3, so I doubt that software publishers of Security Software are about to foul their own nests by deserting the users of XP and or their customers using XP.

4. Considering all the scare mongering thousands of explanations as to why, including that suddenly XP is now no longer safe or secure to use and is also suddenly open to security breaches and attacks ??? Humbug I say to all this bull shift, and If XP suits the older Folks that have used it and are still using it since its release, don’t believe everything you read and Happy Computing on Windows XP SP. 
- If you need help, PM me.

5. Before I go any further, All XP users might me interested in obtaining a program Utility that allows you to download all the drivers and security updates needed to support your windows XP installation and also the ability to re-install it and then update it in order too have it fully functional again. 

Download this file "AutoPatcher Updater" unpack it into a folder named "AutoPatcher 145" and then run the "apup.exe" file.

When confronted with the Available Releases (currently empty) list, click on the "Options" button and change the URL to "http://www.autopatcher.net/releases.list" also tick the box in front of "Run Sweeper before close" and "Remember selection " and then click OK. Once completed, click on the "Get List" button and progressively download every item one at a time by selecting ticking the box in front of it, obviously omitting the language files that you do not want.

Allow the download to complete and the reload / run the "apup.exe" selecting the next item, etc, etc., until you have downloaded all the files which now also support all windows installations from Windows 2000 SP4 to win 8.1 and Office 2003, 2007 SP3 etc.

When completed, save the complete original "AutoPatcher 145" folder structure to an external HDD or other HDD on your system for safe keeping and remember to check and update / run the "apup.exe" from the original folder at least once every month and update all the Red listed items, - when completed ......

The Folder structure, about 6.1 GB (6.61 GB (7,106,949,120 bytes)) will fit on a Double Layer DVD from which the "autopatcher.exe" file is run to then patch and update the various Windows OS installations.

For more help on the autopatcher and how to use it, go to the autopatcher.com website.

Trust all this will put your minds at ease ☺
Have fun using XP ☺

Regards
pcbugfixer :3-evilwin


----------



## rlp1020 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

I just don't understand all the angst surrounding this discussion.

Microsoft's end-of-life for an OS that something like 35-40% of personal computers are running has an obvious solution -- Install Linux. Again,

Install Linux.

Fast, stable, complete out-of-the-box, no need to worry whether your anti-virus vendor will still support XP (no need for anti-virus at all), easy to install. Update everything on your computer with one simple command (or click of a mouse button).

Yes, you have to learn some stuff -- not too much, but some. Did you expect to get through the rest of your life without encountering anything new?

As a transitional strategy, many of the main Linux applications have Windows versions available at no cost: LibreOffice, Gimp, Firefox, media players, photo editors and managers, etc.

Install VirtualBox (www.virtualbox.org) under Windows, then install the Linux distribution of your choice and play with it. Download half a dozen to try out. It costs you nothing but a little time, and has the added advantage of stretching your mind a little. Or, most distros are available as live CDs, which you can run without touching your hard drive. 

Recommended distributions: Linux Mint (available with several desktop environments), openSuSE, Fedora, Ubuntu (available with different desktops as Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.). Check out DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. for an extensive list of distributions available, with thumbnail sketches and download links. Try them out.

Copious documentation and support is available via forums, wikis, IRC, etc., and much of it is accurate, noobie-oriented, and authoritative. RTFM, then ask.

I'm in my 70s, and have been using Linux as my primary desktop for more than 15 years. I can promise you that these days, Linux is much easier to install than Windows.

My wife is decidedly non-technical, and she uses Linux; I have converted many Windows computers and users to Linux, and not a one would go back to the Micro$oft environment.

Just quit agonizing, stop sitting on your hands, and take your future into your own hands.

One last point which I can't resist making: It is a truism that PCs slow down over time. This is not so: Your computer still runs the same speed it did when it was bright shiny new. WINDOWS slows down over time; the only real way to get it back to its original speed is to wipe it out and reinstall it from scratch on a reformatted hard drive. Do you really want to be using an OS built like that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Whilst I like linux it is not the answer, people who use xp and have done so for years may not want to go through the learning curve, their choice and they are entitled to make the one that suits them.


----------



## rlp1020 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



joeten said:


> Whilst I like linux it is not the answer, people who use xp and have done so for years may not want to go through the learning curve, their choice and they are entitled to make the one that suits them.


Of course they are. And not everyone who tries Linux will want to switch.

But folks should realize that there are options to continuing to consume whatever dog food Redmond chooses to serve up.

In my view, continuing to use XP past April 8 constitutes self-inflicted punishment, unless one forgoes all Internet connectivity. And it seems to be the consensus here that even if the AV providers do continue to support XP, they cannot be expected to do so for an indefinite period. Which means that users will have to move to a different platform at some point in the not-too-distant future, and thus set out on a learning curve, regardless.

Linux should be seen as a viable option; anyone who chooses to follow the Microsoft path should do so, but just not blindly.

Regards.

Bob


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

No one is disregarding it as an option, and your opinion is that yours, and others here have given theirs but the only opinion that will matter in the end are those of the folks using xp,which since they are using it means they chose it and not linux,some may not have been aware of it as an alternative and could consider it others could be aware and choose not to use it,Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## scottybarr1980 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Well I work in the wonderful world of IT and I have seen a lot of reluctance to upgrade OS from XP or even back in the days of 95 and 98 and I think it is really silly, I do understand that there is an expense involved in upgrading because a lot of the time the hardware is not up to scratch for newer operating systems, but I have seen it where people who have the means will just not upgrade their systems and have said that they will ignore the fact that there is not going to be any support for them anymore and well that is all well and good for a home user who will want to spend a bit of time with a small time tech constantly fixing the growing compatibility issues that may arise but in the work place it does not make sense at all. You would also not be doing a large amount of custom builds when it comes to larger organisations.

Recently did an install of some really nice kit and it was for home use and the one user loves it and the other has decided to keep the old one and not use it because it looks too different she would not even sit down at it the moment she saw it on the screen and I am sorry but bloody hell get a grip, she said that 7 was just too ugly. Did not want to learn it's features either just not interested. Why on earth would you want to stay on XP, I was using it in a previous company who were in IT believe it or not and they pushed their end users to upgrade but did not believe in doing it for themselves. They were so sold on XP and it had become so unstable and was having to re install every 5 minutes.

Another thing that I have to point out for organisations not wanting to upgrade they will find that there will be problems with their servers still running Server 2003 and SBS. I have had a recent case where I quoted a customer a year ago for replacements and they are under a support contract with us and they did not like what I was quoting and decided to go behind our backs to PC world without letting us know and purchasing a whole bunch of new kit which was all running the Home versions and not the Pro and so not able to join the domain and they were the same machines I was quoting for except slightly cheaper because they were home and not the Pro so they then had to do an upgrade to pro and refused to pay what Microsoft were charging for the upgrade licences and decided to do all with hookie licences and fudge it and well you know what happened there, they have now not got a support contract with us simples..:banghead:


----------



## ctc4001 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Microsoft is ending support in April. I'll take it that all vendors will follow that lead. I'm not in any hurry to switch this computer(audio station) to Windows 7. That upgrade in being planned..but for now; I'll only connect to the Internet when updating Malware and anti-virus programs. When that supports stops.. I remove the connection. I have several other computers running Windows 7, I can use them to get what I need.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



ctc4001 said:


> Microsoft is ending support in April. I'll take it that all vendors will follow that lead. I'm not in any hurry to switch this computer(audio station) to Windows 7. That upgrade in being planned..but for now; I'll only connect to the Internet when updating Malware and anti-virus programs. When that supports stops.. I remove the connection. I have several other computers running Windows 7, I can use them to get what I need.


No they are not it has now been extended for another year and many companies have come out and said they will still create updates and support for their products that run on xp.

I wish everyone would stop panicking because its over nothing.

XP will still work in a million years time you just wont get any updates for Microsoft.


----------



## ctc4001 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Hi 
This is a quote directly from Microsoft's Technet "support for *Windows XP1 *and *Office 2003* will end on *April 8, 2014*. " 

You say Microsoft has changed it's End of support for Windows XP, that's great however; I have not yet read or heard about such changes. If I am incorrect please lead me in the right direction.

charlie
Microsoft Certified Professional 
A+ Certified Service Technician


----------



## ctc4001 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Last post on this subject I promise!
Microsoft will update for malicious software will continue for a short while.
but no more Security Updates will be available. Again, If I am incorrect.....please show me the way!

Charlie


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



greenbrucelee said:


> No they are not it has now been extended for another year and many companies have come out and said they will still create updates and support for their products that run on xp.
> 
> I wish everyone would stop panicking because its over nothing.
> 
> XP will still work in a million years time you just wont get any updates for Microsoft.


you are thinking of microsoft security essentials which will now end in july 2015


----------



## ctc4001 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

hello, 
The only reason I'll still use XP is because of what this computer does. It is setup for transferring analog to digital..Yes, the program will run fine in Windows 7(planning the next build) So, when I am finished planning and the ordering of parts then building begins. I'm ready to go to Windows 7. I have an OEM copy(legit) and will install that when ready.....it's not a big deal for me. Be Well
Charlie


----------



## bwhit88 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Hi all...newbie here after several years absence. Interesting discussion, prompting some largely unaddressed thoughts I'd like to contribute.
1) For one, I'm totally - well reasonably at least - happy with XP as my functional and unbroken OS, plan to continue to use it until computer or I croak, and not in the least intimidated or concerned by the upcoming loss of MS support. After over a decade of MS plugging vulnerability holes in the code (real and theoretical), seems to me it's about as exploit-free by now as is reasonably possible to achieve in any complex software design (IOW, way less than likely no doubt exist in Win 7, 8 and future versions). So just speaking for myself, I plan to continue using and relying on the ultimate and best protection we all have against compromise of our sensitive data - an awareness of the threats as they evolve and how best to protect ourselves from them even without an AV app. Aside from a couple similarly flavored notes, I'm curious why more of you (far more brilliant than I) posters aren't of like mind?

2) Someone please explain to me HOW other mfg apps "support MS XP" (or any other MS app). I understand that non-MS app developments must test their designs for compatibility with existing OSs, and believe that this development constraint will probably continue for several more years at least. Other than that, I don't believe anyone else besides MS actually "supports MS." What am I missing?

3) Finally, I hear both here and all over the net that there's tons of scumbag exploiters just waiting in the wings to attack all we poor unshielded XP users with so-called existing XP exploits in their grab bags, just waiting for the date that MS stops supporting XP/MSE (i.e. by plugging code exploits presumed to still exist in XP's proprietary design code). Huh? What's the source for all this apparent 'inside intel' on all the bad guys around the world? Doesn't seem reasonable to me that other than a member-bad guy in some such dedicated world-wide club of them would have a clue regarding the comment. Hey, 'the sky's falling, the sky's falling!' shouts Chicken Little...but is it...really? ​


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

OK, I guess I'll take the liberty of marking this thread SOLVED considering all the numerous constructive responses by now. Besides, I remain too overwhelmed by the conflicting choices, to continue tackling responses.

One last word - considering all the intelligent advices both now & in past years to give Linux a shot (which I actually did do a few years back *as mentioned in my above post)* :rilleyes: I'm very tempted to give it a 2nd shot at this time. I'm wondering if I can transfer some of my downloads such as Paint.Net, Audacity, CDburner, Irfan, etc. to Mint?

BTW you better believe that if even *one* of my local libraries would have offered Mint on their system, I'd have been running there daily to teach myself Mint long ago.

*rlp1020:* your non-tech wife is lucky she's had you to help her. If only I'd had that luxury, I'd have tried many more new things by now. It's just I'm up against electrosensitivity which holds me back, as well as alot more which would boggle your mind, but which has kept me from keeping up with stuff that most of you have by now. It's too hard to explain - that's why the Net & language are insufficient. Only psychics could understand instantly without preconceived notions.

A way to clarify might be:

Most people have been busy with apples, pears, oranges, grapefruit, grapes, berries.

Whereas I've been busy with apples, pears, peanuts, and prickly pear.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Here's a P.S. to my perhaps-final post:
Going back to the "bundling debate" the following may be of interest regarding Windows 8:* :rilleyes:
Linux developers working on uniting Windows 8 Secure Boot fixes | ZDNet


----------



## scottybarr1980 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



greenbrucelee said:


> No they are not it has now been extended for another year and many companies have come out and said they will still create updates and support for their products that run on xp.
> 
> I wish everyone would stop panicking because its over nothing.
> 
> XP will still work in a million years time you just wont get any updates for Microsoft.




Yes it may still work but how well? It is ending it's support according to it's site and people who are panicking have just not planned ahead. Why on earth would you wish to stay with XP I know some people have legacy stuff that only works on XP but hey get with the times. 

I know that our customers who will not be wanting to migrate from XP will not be getting any more support from us we have most of our customers have moved to 7 or 8 and a good thing too. If they can't move just because they are stuck in their ways then good luck to them.


----------



## scottybarr1980 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



rlp1020 said:


> I just don't understand all the angst surrounding this discussion.
> 
> Microsoft's end-of-life for an OS that something like 35-40% of personal computers are running has an obvious solution -- Install Linux. Again,
> 
> ...



All well and good moving to Linux but the free office versions are just naff and not usable in the workplace because of compatibility issues. Linux is a good solution for data farming and basic internet surfing but I have used many distros and tried to see if any of my customers could use it and none were able to learn it well enough to make it work for them and was only a stop gap until they were able to fund a full Microsoft upgrade and are much happier now they are back using Microsoft. I even went down the route for those who tried it with the whole Wine installs of Windows Applications and that only worked some of the time. You could not get Sage or Iris to run on Linux.


----------



## asoduk (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm chiming in late here, but I also suggest Linux if you don't need Windows to run any proprietary software.

It took me about 3 years to make the big jump, mainly due to my wanting to run Adobe CS products. I still have Windows on my HTPC, because of Netflix and DRM, but that is another story.

I went with Mint initially because it comes with everything you need right out of the box. I always go with XFCE because it runs nice even on old hardware.

You should also choose the long term service (LTS) release as it will be supported until 2017. Yes, its easy to re-install for a new version, but I don't like doing that as often as new versions come out.

I currently am running Lubuntu, but I am now pretty deep in Linux.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



sobeit said:


> you are thinking of microsoft security essentials which will now end in july 2015


maybe, but regardless xp and the software that runs on it will run forever, its not going to stop working.


----------



## davegran (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> OK, I guess I'll take the liberty of marking this thread SOLVED considering all the numerous constructive responses by now. Besides, I remain too overwhelmed by the conflicting choices, to continue tackling responses....


I don't think that the choices are so much conflicting as just being not what you wanted to hear.

Your Choices:
1.) Stick with XP as long as you can. (Probably your best choice right now.)
2.) Try to load another OS on your 9 year old machine. (Very difficult unless you have upgraded the memory and HD to the max. allowed. Even Linux needs SOME resources.)
3.) Find another computer that you can tolerate with your various sensitivities. (A lot of research which you are probably not up to doing.)
4.) Go to a whole different system. (Tablet with accessory keyboard & Mouse.)

Good Luck,

Dave


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Minni try mint you can run it from a disc for testing it out as to the other questions on it make a thread in the linux section the guys there can better assist you with linux and what will and won't work.
as per your post above I will mark this solved.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*

Yeah, I already posted a Q on the Linux board. btw, it makes me laugh when every so often someone pops up stating that people with XP need to get "with it" - yet without reading the situation as stated several times.



davegran said:


> I don't think that the choices are so much conflicting as just being not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> Your Choices:
> 1.) Stick with XP as long as you can. (Probably your best choice right now.)
> ...


Is a tablet easier or harder on aging eyes than a Netbook?
Is it chemical free? (ditto re: Netbooks)

Truly I'm tempted, because all the above is probably much lower wattage (and frequency?) than these thinkpads. 
Aside from that, the plugs on my thinkpads' power adapters are 2-prong, instead of 3-prong, so wondering if it's electrifying me. It's plugged into a heavy duty TrippLite strip, but still wondering.

On a tangential rant - you have to understand how many countless times I fell in in the past, with choices based on advices from high-tech people. They were the ones who long ago advised me to buy a $300 Samsung 15" LCD monitor that made the WORST inroads into my health than any other systems did prior or since. In those days, all the pro's believed the propaganda that LCDs were way better than CRTs. Not true. Both were better OR worser depending on phosphor depletion & other mysteries. But aside from that? Its chemical outgassing was horrendous! Then everyone started convincing each other that LEDs are OK. Also proven wrong by many zapped experiencers.


----------



## stargazer19 (Mar 30, 2010)

I find it curious that, although XP has reached obsolescence (officially), the medical profession seems not to have noticed.
Every hospital, clinic and doctor's office still uses XP-based software for nearly all of the record-keeping, office-based applications, email, and so on.
I would think security of medical records and communications relating to patient files would be atop the list of priorities for the profession. Perhaps the hardware makers in medicine have specialty security software writers, in which case the concerns the rest of us have about security are moot in the medical profession. Once the majority of us have left XP for 7 or 8, the threats to XP will diminish to the point of near safety for medicine!


----------



## electroken (May 9, 2012)

I have read the posts on here and hope really that some are correct about the delay of the termination for support of windows xp. I need that system to keep running for a time so I can find Linux versions of some win xp software I am using. I also hope to see Linux deal with video and file management better on the Gui that is used. 
I find it most hard to adapt to very different ways to manage my computer going from one version of an OS such as xp to win 7 for instance. It does not seem to be a concern for anyone who is changing the OS whether it be windows or linux, as to how a person is going to be able to navigate around in it to use the OS from the GUI. The GUI gets so much change it is nearly impossibe to do some simple things such as adjusting the screen resolution. I would finally be able to do these things for the OS I was using and then when it is "improved" I have to learn it all over again. If the auto makers had done the same thing with the cars they make, I would no longer be driving at all. 
I was trying to find an audio driver for the Lenovo motherboard I had and when I went to their website to find them I was not able to see any support for XP. I did manage to find a program they had which would allow me to install the older xp drivers but when I went to use it, I found that it would have an error running it. When I tried a different program it installed and then told me it could not find the server. Presumably the server with the xp drivers. I wonder if MS told or suggested to Lenovo they should remove the xp drivers? Perhaps they are told to do it or lose MS approval for some of their newer motherboards and cards. I have my suspicions. 
Also I find most of the troubles I am told I have on my hard drive (such as trojans and other viruses) are not found to be such when I use a virus checker from linux. I know most of the ones found are usually some of my downloads where I have software of a dubious pedigree. Trojans usually are software cracks and never a real trojan. Windows based virus checkers are only there to find illegal versions of software and try to get the user to delete them in fear.
I am down to using only a couple of portable versions of xp software and nearly over my time to keep on using windows. I will keep an xp computer going but offline where MS cant find it and destroy it.
Now if I could only keep my friendly neighborhood corporation from downloading destructive stuff to my computer so that I will be forced to buy something from them, I will be ok. Adware is my major problem I find using virus checkers and programs I run to keep my windows xp running properly. 
All I can say is that as soon as linux mint or some other distro makes me comfortable using it, I will never look back towards an MS operating system. 
Between MS and Hollywood I am constantly in a war.


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

I am reminded that this Topic was all about *"When MS stops supporting XP will others too?"*

How the dickens did it turn into a Linux discussion - get of and start your own Linux Topic !

In reply to "stargazer19" #63, I think that this is one of many reasons why support for XP sp3 is not about to finish.
We may find that it will end up being a paid support, but it will be supported by Microsoft beyond the April 8, 2014 date, in my opinion.

"Minni" #54 suggested that this Topic, i.e. quote: " ... liberty of marking this thread SOLVED ...."
A pity about all the off topic posts, however I think the topic is far from being solved until we know officially from Microsoft that ALL support for XP sp3 ceases on the 8th April 2014, and think there might be a 12th hour reprieve and an extension of the support for XP sp3.


Regards
pcbugfixer :devil:


----------



## scottybarr1980 (Aug 14, 2009)

pcbugfixer said:


> I am reminded that this Topic was all about *"When MS stops supporting XP will others too?"*
> 
> How the dickens did it turn into a Linux discussion - get of and start your own Linux Topic !
> 
> ...


It may end up being a paid for support but if you are going to pay for the support you are probably better off using that money to upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## scottybarr1980 (Aug 14, 2009)

stargazer19 said:


> I find it curious that, although XP has reached obsolescence (officially), the medical profession seems not to have noticed.
> Every hospital, clinic and doctor's office still uses XP-based software for nearly all of the record-keeping, office-based applications, email, and so on.
> I would think security of medical records and communications relating to patient files would be atop the list of priorities for the profession. Perhaps the hardware makers in medicine have specialty security software writers, in which case the concerns the rest of us have about security are moot in the medical profession. Once the majority of us have left XP for 7 or 8, the threats to XP will diminish to the point of near safety for medicine!



Well this is true a lot of NHS and other national health type organisations around the world are probably still using XP due to funding, and they will probably be fine because they are on closed networks not just able to hop onto google for results. They are likely to have a large internal (Intranet based) knowledge base. My local surgery and all within the trust have upgraded and are running 7 though and this was just because their existing ancient hardware was struggling and the gp's were gettting too frustrated with the performance and time spend waiting for pages to come up. Even our Local A&E have migrated which is good to see and I have a friend in the local A&E who says it has meant with faster better kit the productivity has been better and waiting times brought down by 5%, which does not sound a lot but will get better when the staff have learnt how to use it.

I think that if you are not going to be on the internet much then you may stay with XP as a lot of people did for Windows 98 and 2000. They will not simply stop working after the support date but the idea is that you should be better supported and that by upgrading you will be more backwardly compatible in terms of document reading and file viewing. So if you are running a windows xp machine you will not be able to run Office 2013 and not be able to on Office 2003 to open up files sent from people using newer without a compatibility pack. Now I am not sure if there is a compatibility pack for 2003 enabling it to open a word or excel document from 2013. This is another reason why Linux can be a problem and it is a cross compatibility issue which Macos had for years and has improved on although they still can't run things like sage or Iris accounting packages. We use Linux here but only a special distro which runs our phone systems (VOIP). As I may have mentioned before if you are a home user with time and patience and able to learn Linux which to be fair has gotten a lot more user friendly then why not, I am not totally against it afterall it is what my favorite phone and tablet OS (Android), is based on and works very well. Anyway I am digressing slightly but what the main point is that yes it may look like Microsoft is forcing people to move on but when XP has had such a good long run then maybe it is time to move on and accept a little bit of change.


----------



## scottybarr1980 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> Yeah, I already posted a Q on the Linux board. btw, it makes me laugh when every so often someone pops up stating that people with XP need to get "with it" - yet without reading the situation as stated several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So when you say chemical free do you mean Rohs compliant well all products produced after June 2006 had to be compliant. As for LCD outgassing I think someone has strung you a bad line, no such thing, I have just checked this with a colleague who is in the know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Minni the short answer is no there are no chemical free they all have something, and as for the ageing eyes that would depend how hard it is for you as the most popular sizes of tablet are between 7" and 10"


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

scottybarr1980 said:


> It may end up being a paid for support but if you are going to pay for the support you are probably better off using that money to upgrade in my opinion.


I run all MS OS's from DOS 6.22 to Win 8.1 and do not need to Upgrade.
I do this to support my Customers who still use XP.
Dos 6.22, Windows for Workgroups 3.1 and 3.11, Win 2000 SP4, Win ME, and Win 98 I run as a Hobby.
XP to 8.1 are Support related, besides running Ubuntu and MAC systems.

Now be kind to your Mother-In-Law and try to be happy ☺☺☺

Regards
pcbugfixer:devil:


----------



## davegran (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> ....
> 
> Is a tablet easier or harder on aging eyes than a Netbook?
> Is it chemical free? (ditto re: Netbooks)
> ...


I suggested the tablets because of their reduced size and component count. (Fewer components = less emissions.) Also, the LED-backlit IPS LCD display with capacitive touchscreen seems better sealed than a normal monitor, plus it is easy to dim to your liking. You would have to learn a new system and new applications, so that is a negative. I can't say if the touchscreen would give you a sensitivity problem.

Linux can be tried using "Live CDs" that don't install unless you choose to. For your laptops I would suggest either LXLE or Puppy Linux. Download the .iso file and burn it to a CD or DVD. Boot the computer from the CD (you may have to change the boot order in your BIOS) and just wander around in the software to see how you like it. The computer won't be as responsive, running from the CD, but you will get a feel for the O/S. Puppy is the least demanding of computer resources. LXLE demands a DVD.

Good Luck,
Dave


----------



## Garthh (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Minni said:


> Yeah, I already posted a Q on the Linux board. btw, it makes me laugh when every so often someone pops up stating that people with XP need to get "with it" - yet without reading the situation as stated several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 prong vs 3 prong:
the 3rd prong is an extra/safety/redundent ground & should have no bearing on emf emmisions

I can't pretend to understand your sensitivities 
from a practicle stand point outgassing is higher at the time of manufacture & decreases over time. For you hardware a few years old is going to be a better choice.
Sounds like you have another year to come up with a solution.
the thinkpad having only a 1g of ram is going to make upgrading to w7-8 problematic, likewise any linux distro that is user friendly, may run, but will be slow.
Mint10 is also past it's end of life

I use 
https://www.mageia.org/en/downloads/
LXDE will run fine on 1g, but stuff like video will take some time to load
I can upgrade online every year when a new version is released
my reasons for picking Mageia are mix of technical & political

you could devote one machine to devote 1 thinkpad to linux education
sounds like you may be better off buying a live cd or usb stick
https://www.osdisc.com/index.html?affiliate=distrowatch

I have an android tablet with dock, which is great in that there is very little heat & seems to be well sheilded, but is only wireless, I'm not sure how you deal with that?


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



Garthh said:


> 2 prong vs 3 prong:
> the 3rd prong is an extra/safety/redundent ground & should have no bearing on emf emmisions
> 
> I can't pretend to understand your sensitivities
> ...


Garth, thanks for all the practical points you made.
Also to everyone else for your various points as well.

As for tablet, it occurs to me that it's not so affordable anyway.
As for Linux, I guess those Qs need to be for the Linux board.
(such as re: the difference between Puppy and Mint-16.)

Now it's time for me to seriously wrap this up (insofar as myself) but if any of you would like to resolve the XP business to your liking, by all means - feel free to carry on from here.
:thanx: :wave:


----------



## sudhakar35 (Jun 5, 2007)

I just have one doubt.

I have a laptop running Windows XP SP3 with 100 updates installed (for example). If I format my laptop and re-install the Windows XP after 08th April 2014, will I get the 100 updates (that I have already installed before formatting) back?.


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

sudhakar35 said:


> I just have one doubt.
> 
> I have a laptop running Windows XP SP3 with 100 updates installed (for example). If I format my laptop and re-install the Windows XP after 08th April 2014, will I get the 100 updates (that I have already installed before formatting) back?.


No ! - not after the 8th.

If you format before the 8 April date, then Yes. However I would not do this on the deadline of the 8th and allow time say do it on the 7th at the latest.

However if you go to my post #41 and install the AutoPatcher, then you can format and use the AutoPatcher to install all the updates from the AutoPatcher DVD.

regards
pcbugfixer :devil:


----------



## sudhakar35 (Jun 5, 2007)

Microsoft said that there will be no future updates for Windows XP. But it can send the already released updates to the newly formatted computers know?.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess my situation is fairly typical. I support a company which has about 60 PCs - all running XP. They *cannot* upgrade to Win 7 or anything else, because the software that runs the factory *does not work* on anything newer than XP.

Yes they could upgrade the production software, but that would cost about a quarter of a million - some new PCs, new Windows, new Windows Server, new specialist software, new MS Office. And that's without the cost of training everybody.
That will need to be done one day, but it's something that needs to happen when it suits them. Not when it suits Microsoft.


----------



## Tidalwaves (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't like it, but I have no control over what they end up doing. I was planning on upgrading since by desktop is finally dying...I just have one question. Should I upgrade to Win7, because it sounds much better than anything else plus it has xp mode.

but that's old already, too. And eventually the greedy marketing scum will discontinue it's support to force us to buy new overpriced operating systems that we'll probably hate. I could go on and on about how much I hate these monthly upgrades for everything from phones to computers...even if I had the money, I'd hate continuously having to spend money on supposedly fixing things that I don't feel are broken. I see "new and improved!" and I immediately know I'm going to loathe it. With great passion and anger. Because it's only new, it's never improved.

My biggest concern moving to an OS like Win8 is that I heard I'm going to have to use touchscreen. Is that true? I hate touchscreen and I love my mouse. Once touchscreen becomes mandatory I'm not going to even want to use computers for entertainment purposes because it will then officially be something intolerable to me. Was I misinformed? Can I keep my mouse? Because I can possibly get used to their new crappy OSs in time...but I really, _really_ want my mouse.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can use classic view


----------



## StarHawk (Jan 22, 2008)

Question: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?
Answer: How many anti-virus programs are available for Win95, WinME, Win3 WinNT4.0 or other now dead OSes? 
WinXP may not die gracefully, but she will die eventually. 

However: the bad guys all know this. The BlackHats are not interested in dead OSes being run on thousands of PCs, only in fairly current OSes run on many millions. So it's a trade-off. A balance-of-powers thing. As the GoodGuy teams slowly lose interest in WinXP, the number of users will reduce and the *value* of each user will drop. The rich, important guys will upgrade because they can afford to, leaving only the relatively poorer on WinXP. So WinXP might actually become *safer*.
Small, poor targets that are anonymous "face-in-the-crowd" and are running ten or fifteen year-old machines are going to be of far less interest to BlackHats than those of us with wealth, power, influence and five or six of the latest and greatest gaming machines.
I would like to find out whether anyone is still Internetting with Win95 or older OSes and whether they ever see malware on or even trying to get onto their machines. I'm guessing the second question would mainly be answered with a resounding "no".
Of course, I could be wrong. Basing your future OS use strategies on my vague opinion is probably not a good move. 
Though it's worth thinking about.


----------



## StarHawk (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: When MS stops supporting XP will others too?*



rlp1020 said:


> One last point which I can't resist making: It is a truism that PCs slow down over time. This is not so: Your computer still runs the same speed it did when it was bright shiny new. WINDOWS slows down over time; the only real way to get it back to its original speed is to wipe it out and reinstall it from scratch on a reformatted hard drive. Do you really want to be using an OS built like that?


 That last is untrue.
Regularly cleaning up the guff Windows and programs running under Windows stuffs onto your hard drive and Registry is sufficient.
I have never re-installed a Windows OS. I did once "upgrade" a machine from 95 to 98, the ME but I did in-place upgrades each time. 
Windows softwares, and the OS itself create and fill up log files and other such fripperies all over the place, not just in C:\TEMP. But Unices do this, too. All OSes need to be cleaned of accumulating stuff to keep them nice and fresh. 
Some OSes, like Unices are better at doing it automatically than is Windows but eventually some system log might reach gigabytes in size and will slow the system or crash it. 
Remove AntiVirus logs, Firewall logs, stuff in C:\Temp, C:\Windows\Temp and the "Documents" folders every so often and Windows won't slow down. Not as much. 
But do remember to be careful. Some files are needed for things to run. 
It may seem like a lot of work, and it may even seem difficult, geeky stuff but it's really easy to learn how to do this. Just start small, keep back-ups and never delete anything until you've re-named it "file.ext.OLD" and waited for the system to collapse because you've removed a vital ingredient. When this happens, just remove the ".OLD" and don't think of deleting that particular file. 
:hide: I'm about to get really blasted for this advice, aren't I? I am suggesting you *fiddle* with *system* folders and the things in them. True, this is very dangerous when you don't know what's important but we are all able to _learn_. 
If you fiddle, you will make mistakes but so long as you start slowly and ensure you don't do anything irrevocable until you are sure it won't cause the End Of Western Civilisation, meaning do lots of back ups and only remove stuff you are sure you don't need, you should be fine.
[As a back-up to back-ups, I rarely just delete stuff, I move it to "C:\BinIfNotNeeded\Yyymmdd\Folder-it-came-from\" and leave it there for a while until I get around to really, really binning it. I found I needed something like that when BOINC wouldn't update nor would it uninstall nor install because I'd removed the original install-file. Luckily, I have truly _gigantic_ hard drives.]
And if not, there's always help available. 
The best thing about fiddling is that you learn good, useful stuff that not only will help you understand Windows and what it does and is better but will allow you to help everyone around you. 
Nuke-pave and re-install are easy and a script could do it. You don't learn anything from them. Irregular maintenance when you feel like it is far more fun. 
I'm away to :hide: now.


----------

